# Modifier Question



## mmagness (Dec 27, 2007)

What modifier would I use if there is a patient seeing both a cardiologist and a Eletrophysiologist on the same day (both are in our practice)?  Insurance is needing a modifier on a E/M visit and nothing is standing out in the CPT book.  I see one for a procedure but I don't see anything else that would work in this scenerio.  Please help....  

Thanks


----------



## santosl (Jan 2, 2008)

we try not to have the patient seen by the cardiologist and the ep doc on the same day.  It is hard to appeal these claims especially if they are using the same tax id number.

As for the modifier, we tried 77 (per medicare) and 25.  Again, this prompts the insurance to deny the claim as no two visits on the same day and then we must appeal with supporting documentation.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jan 8, 2008)

is this an ASC?  if so, -27 can suffice


----------

